
Show HN: ianal, a npm license checker - franciscop
https://github.com/franciscop/ianal
======
eizch
"'npm' is not in the npm registry" when trying to install it.

~~~
franciscop
Because I was installing it from local I completely forgot to publish it,
thanks for the tip! Published now

~~~
eizch
Thanks I will try it

------
lorenzobr
sorry to go OT but...isn't the name a bit awkward?! apart from that, nice tiny
tool ;)

~~~
franciscop
I guess it depends on the background, I wanted to keep the spirit of I Am Not
A Lawyer that I have seen so many times on forums, but I guess if you haven't
seen it before it _does_ look awkward.

